# My latest installment of Holst Planets for Synthesizer



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I just completed Jupiter, which you can hear here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/mike-leghorn%2Fjupiter
.

I hope you enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Interesting is about all I can say. I don't really like it, but I find it interesting nonetheless, and the texture was in many cases clearer than a standard orchestral recording.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hey, Mike...I never heard back from you after our last mini talk. Hmmm,...I've gotta go back and listen but I remember liking the first couple you posted better...which is sad because, like many, I have a strong liking for Jupiter. 

Aside from many sections being too fast for my conduction of this piece, I really don't like the compression. Just when I was thinking how greatly I disliked the compression I read that you had added some. I am not a fan of it at all so I am biased on the subject but I would be more inclined to wanting to listen to it in its true space. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Hey, Mike...I never heard back from you after our last mini talk. Hmmm,...I've gotta go back and listen but I remember liking the first couple you posted better...which is sad because, like many, I have a strong liking for Jupiter.
> 
> Aside from many sections being too fast for my conduction of this piece, I really don't like the compression. Just when I was thinking how greatly I disliked the compression I read that you had added some. I am not a fan of it at all so I am biased on the subject but I would be more inclined to wanting to listen to it in its true space.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Hi KV, thanks for that feedback. I've also kept the my first version of this w/o compression on my soundcloud site, which you can hear here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/mike-leghorn%2Fjupiter-original
. I think I know where you're coming from regarding compression. To me it's a dirty word. I despise it's wide-spread use in classical recordings. Despite that, to my ears, it has improved the sound of my arrangement. If anything, w/o compression, it sounds harsh and unnatural. Maybe that's why tube gear is so appealing, it provides a gentle form of compression, via its natural clipping (which is much more musical in tube gear than in solid-state). For compression I used just slight effect from a tube plug-in.

But I only have one pair of ears. I'm very interested in knowing which version people prefer -- with or without compression.

"True" space in synthesizer music is a bit different than with acoustic instruments. In any event, I gravitate towards natural sounding spaces, which is what I tried to convey with my use of reverb.

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> I don't really like it.


I'm sorry you don't like it. Taste is subjective after all. I'm sure I can think of a lot examples of art, about which - despite being the product of the artist's blood, sweat, tears, love, respect, and inspiration - I could say "I don't really like it".


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I know what you're saying...it's an entirely different beast but you, yourself, have told me how you've seen the vast possibilities displayed by Isao Tomita and so I am certain you will find what you like. I'll take a copy when it's complete!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

mleghorn said:


> I'm sorry you don't like it. Taste is subjective after all. I'm sure I can think of a lot examples of art, about which - despite being the product of the artist's blood, sweat, tears, love, respect, and inspiration - I could say "I don't really like it".


You needn't be sorry that I don't like it--as you said, taste is subjective. I didn't mean to imply that there was anything wrong with it. In fact, I thought the difference in tone color was quite interesting and the texture was often clearer than a normal recording.


----------

